# does chewing gum make your face sexier and less fat



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i have some seriously chubby cheeks (on my face) and yeah...

any long time gum chewers out there?


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yea I think in theory...if you did enough chewing. While I don't think that "spot reducing" fat is a myth, I think it's pretty damn hard to achieve. Depending on your luck, spot reducing fat on your face may be possible.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Do you have weight to lose overall or is that just the way that your face is?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have muscles in our face. Hold a smile for a few minutes and you'll feel the burn :lol. No paaain, no gaaaaaain.

Chewing gum gets the face muscles going.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

invisibility said:


> ok, actually i just searched google a little bit, and came upon this in some archived forums or something:
> 
> this is in regards to losing weight on your face:
> 
> ...


And so begins my gum chewing journey


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Penny said:


> Do you have weight to lose overall or is that just the way that your face is?


I don't know because i've been pretty chubby all my life so i'm not entirely sure whats beneath


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

That quote above is not accurate. You cannot spot reduce fat. If you're face is chubby, go on a diet. That's the only way.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

usually if you start losing weight in general your face will slim down.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> usually if you start losing weight in general your face will slim down.


i'd rather chew gum


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

always the easy way out.. such is human nature.. 

I like citrus orbit best.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> always the easy way out.. such is human nature..
> 
> I like citrus orbit best.


Is that low fat gum?

...but yeah i do work out and ride bike to work...this post was sorta ridiculous on purpose but a little bit of truth mixed in because i seriously do see people who chew gum all the time to have rico suave faces and after that stuff about the UFC fighter i searched for that post on google lol and there was some stuff about yes its a myth but theres still muscle under the fat or something to hold up that area...makes you go hrmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sugarless .

The only way to truly lose weight is to eat healthy and EXERCISE! :banana.

I exercise like crazy, but still have a gut thanks to Paxil. 
20miles a week, lagies and gents .


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> 20miles a week, lagies and gents .


whoa :nw


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Well I am a bit late...a few others pointed out what I was going to say....the face slims with weight loss....If its sugarless it sure wont hurt anything!!

Best of luck with that....if nothing else you will have very fresh breath :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - when he smiles, it'll be like the Orbit commercial :lol.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

The masseter's (the primary muscle used for chewing) potential for hypertrophy is close to nill so you could chew away for days and days with increasingly more difficult things to chew.. And it would still maintain a relatively similar size. Even if that wasn't the case, its cross section is so small, what would have been the point? moral of story: lose weight or get different parents.


----------

